# A busy day



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 4, 2015)

Had to remove our redbud tree as the base had rotted out. I am hoping to get a few turning blanks from what isn't rotted or cracked. But first off its going to take me a couple of days to clean up the yard!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2015)

dam tom you sure make a mess. im glad I my yard never looks like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2015)

That was a huge redbud tree! Is it a good wood for woodworking? Can't imagine you using up the entire tree. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a big old redbud! Nice house too!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2015)

Huge redbud. That looks bigger than the one I removed from my mom's yard 2 years ago. 

CAUTION: REDBUD WILL SELF DESTRUCT FASTER THAN THE TAPE RECORDER ON MISSION IMPOSSIBLE! YOUR IMPOSSIBLE MISSION TOM, SHOULD YOU CHOOSE TO ACCEPT IT, IS TO ATTEMPT TO PRESERVE AS MANY REDBUD BLANKS AS POSSIBLE. SHOULD YOU FAIL IN THIS TASK, WOODBARTER WILL DISAVOW ANY KNOWLEDGE OF YOUR ACTIONS. THIS COMPUTER SCREEN WILL GO BLANK IN 5 SECONDS . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a big one! Never had any luck drying anything bigger than a bottle stopper sized blank. I'll probably try boiling it at some point like they do with olive and madrone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 5, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That's a big one! Never had any luck drying anything bigger than a bottle stopper sized blank. I'll probably try boiling it at some point like they do with olive and madrone.


Do I boil it right away or seal it with anchor seal and let it sit first? I have never boiled any turning blanks before.
Thanks for any help!
Tom


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Huge redbud. That looks bigger than the one I removed from my mom's yard 2 years ago.
> 
> CAUTION: REDBUD WILL SELF DESTRUCT FASTER THAN THE TAPE RECORDER ON MISSION IMPOSSIBLE! YOUR IMPOSSIBLE MISSION TOM, SHOULD YOU CHOOSE TO ACCEPT IT, IS TO ATTEMPT TO PRESERVE AS MANY REDBUD BLANKS AS POSSIBLE. SHOULD YOU FAIL IN THIS TASK, WOODBARTER WILL DISAVOW ANY KNOWLEDGE OF YOUR ACTIONS. THIS COMPUTER SCREEN WILL GO BLANK IN 5 SECONDS . . .



Thanks Kevin,
I hope to save some of it, but it came down because it was really rotted! So there wont be a lot, even less if it self destructs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2015)

yes and add potatos / onion / some mushrooms / salt and pepper three hours on simmer.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2015)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Do I boil it right away or seal it with anchor seal and let it sit first? I have never boiled any turning blanks before.
> Thanks for any help!
> Tom



I don't have a lot of experience boiling wood, but I've read advice to boil it for an hour per inch of thickness then allow it to cool to room temperature in the water before removing it. After that, I'd probably seal it, but I'm not sure if that's SOP or not. My experience was limited to a little bit of olive, so I don't have any experience with boiling redbud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2015)

I tried drying rounds after wax sealing the ends. They all blew apart in a year's time. Those that I milled 3/4" thick and wax sealed the ends, 50% seasoned well. As for the boiling method, only ever did that for pen blanks and knife handle stock. Had just as good luck with the slow air dry method. However, can't say I added the salt and peppered potatoes either.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

